# ear's up...4 years later



## Strembicki (Feb 17, 2004)

For what its worth, my girls left ear was always a bit floppy, but as I never intended to show her, I decided I was not going to be obsessive about it and just live with it. Somehow, at age 4, the ears are both up and standing tall, I never expected it, but there they are.

Hang in there, floppy eared


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

that's funny. i never heard of anything like that. how do you like her with her ears up????


----------



## maxismom (Jan 13, 2008)

Huh, well that was a nice surprise


----------



## kasbn (Nov 4, 2006)

Even though my dog is now gone, this thread caught my eye.

I remember when he was a puppy, the vet (if I remember correctly) put popsicle like sticks in his ears and taped them. I remember he would lay beside my bed at night, and when he would move around, the ears would would kind of get caught under the bed rail and he would yell.

The decision was made to remove the sticks and just deal. When that tape came off, ewww, talk about a stinky smell. It was a disappointment because the ears standing up is a part of the GSD look. Up or down, he was my dog.

But...sometime in his life, they came up and stayed up. The funny thing is I don't remember when. But it had to be a few years into his life.

We all had just come to accept the fact they were not going to stay up. So we quit obsessing about them and when they did come and stay, no one really noticed. 

I look at his pictures and think...hmmm, when did that happen?

Don't know, but here are two stories that it does happen.

Kathy


----------



## brunosrk (Jul 26, 2008)

Maybe there's still hope for my Duke?? He's 9 months.


----------



## crazyboutdogs (Aug 26, 2007)

storm is 16 months and his ears are still floppy. i never taped them because to me he just doesn't like them up. when they do come up he shakes his head profusely to make them fall down again. so, i leave well enough alone. but he can put them up, so i know they are not broken. maybe they will come up some day. but if not, oh well, i luv him no matter what, my big boy!!!


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

same with Ivy. Her ears were up when she was little but then they went down a couple days before her 1st birthday. She is now 2.5 years old, she puts them up when she wants to and looks really cute with them up but when she is relaxed they are down, which is most of the time, but i know they are not broken and that she has control over them. Lately though her ears have been up more than usual so i'm thinkging that maybe they will come up and stay up after reading this post, but even if they don't, i will always love her!!


----------



## marylou (Apr 21, 2006)

My Heidi (RIP) had floppy ears for over half her life; they went up sometime around 7ish. Keep the faith!








Here she is at 1 1/2 (sorry about the bad quality; scanned and an old picture)









and here she is at a ripe old age of 11 (ears up).


----------



## crazyboutdogs (Aug 26, 2007)

my trainer said that the gsd's that don't wear their ears up means they are "laid back". i guess he might be right because my storm is a pretty mellow guy for being still a young gsd. i hear some people have puppies that bounce off of walls. he tires himself out playing with his other 4 brothers and sisters i guess!!!


----------



## shepherd girl (Jul 6, 2008)

Ive just posted my boy,11mths old and finally are up...whoo hoo


----------



## GSDOwner2008 (Jan 19, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: crazyboutgsd'smy trainer said that the gsd's that don't wear their ears up means they are "laid back". i guess he might be right because my storm is a pretty mellow guy for being still a young gsd. i hear some people have puppies that bounce off of walls. he tires himself out playing with his other 4 brothers and sisters i guess!!!


I would not say that is true! My Zeus is 7 months old, and his ears are floppy as of now. Not laid back at all!


----------



## Keegan62 (Aug 17, 2008)

Well Jack turned 5 months now and his ears were up they looked so nice but guess what YEP the one is down again LOL HAHAHAHAH

Guess he will never have great ears LOL


----------



## grizzlys-mom (Jun 12, 2008)

HI shepherd girl, 
did you do anything special to get them to go up I looked for a posted picture but could not find it. I would love to see since Grizz is still in the airplane ear stage. When he gets up from laying down they are up but go down shortly after, if the don't on their own he shakes them. Could you let me know where the picture is cuz now I do have hope. thank you


----------

